# Hello



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to say hi 

I have been breeding mice for around 16 months but only recently discovered the show world  I met some of you guys at Enfield open show it was a great day and very nice to meet you guys 

I have 2 horses, 1 dog, snakes, terantulas, geckos, guinea pigs, rats, gerbils and gorgeous mice 

Squishy xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good morning Squishy, welcome to FMB!

:welcome1

Was nice to meet you at Enfield last week and see some of your mice. There's a thread on here from that show with some nice pictures of the day.

Naomi xx


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi Squishy, welcome from me too. 
(There seems to have been a spate of 'newbies' on here recently, which has got to be good!  )

- Off to find pictures link to fin out more of what I missed ...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum hun


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

